# Boa Babies... It's a mystery!



## IdiosyncraticB (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok, so I'm fresh as a new born Boa on this site and I figured I'd get stuck in straight away :lol:

We have a rescue Common Boa called Betty and 11 days ago she gave birth (to our surprise) to 34 cute little Baby Boas. I know that she was in with a Male at the rescue place but we are unsure whether it was Steve, the Costa Rican Dwarf Boa or Sid, also a Common Boa. Makes it a nightmare for CSA. :lol2: just kidding.

I had posted on a Facebook page but figured I'd post a few photos of some of the Babies on here for a more broad spectrum opinion, perhaps?

We have no idea of genetics with her being a rescue and all so here's looking at you guys 





























The above the the same Snake.

This one is a different one and both have had first shed.










I'm not expecting any shock revelations but it's always nice to get opinions on things. 

Becky x


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

:/ The photos aren't showing up for me.


----------



## IdiosyncraticB (Jul 20, 2015)

Oops, not sure what happened there. Let me try again. 

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------

